# which caliber?



## wrestler (Nov 27, 2011)

I want to get an inexpensive rifle sometime around mid-august of '12 (which is right after my birthday) which would also be right in time for deer season... so which caliber?
I want to be able to make shots within 200 yd, hunt deer, coyote, and hogs.

so which caliber?

.223 
.234
.270
.300 win mag 
.308

please no "it's all in the placement" i know this, but just wondering what is the best all around cartridge for my wants.

sorry for  but wanna know guys, Thanks!!!


----------



## badger (Nov 27, 2011)

wrestler said:


> I want to get an inexpensive rifle sometime around mid-august of '12 (which is right after my birthday) which would also be right in time for deer season... so which caliber?
> I want to be able to make shots within 200 yd, hunt deer, coyote, and hogs.
> 
> so which caliber?
> ...



All of the above. Simple as that, all will work for your intended prey. Remember, the smaller the caliber, the more important the bullet. In 223 and 243, I would strongly recommend a premium bullet such as the Barnes TSX or TTSX to ensure penetration and reliable performance.

So, its going to boil down to which one you're most comfortable shooting with.........


----------



## wrestler (Nov 27, 2011)

which is the most economical to shoot? fyi, no reloading available


----------



## thurmongene (Nov 27, 2011)

hay wrestler,  I'd say go to a lot of stores, ask if you may hold and shoulder the deer rifles you like to look at. Find one in .270, oops that slipped out.  Find one that is comfortable to you.  I wouldnot go to a store that specializes in guns.  Check Wall mart and pawn shops.  I've found that the best time for me to go looking is May and June, that is when tax time and people being billed for Christmas is feeling the burden or over spending and are trying to catch up on payments.


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 27, 2011)

wrestler said:


> which is the most economical to shoot? fyi, no reloading available



With no reloading then the best probability is the .223.  
Look at it this way:  
a. How many deer you gonna shoot per year?  
b. How many tree rats, coons, possums, yotes, fox, and crows you gonna shoot per year?
c. You can buy .223 rounds by the 1000's and punch lots of holes in paper.
d. It'll do all you want and a joy to shoot as well.  
c. Do you really want to do all that with a .270, .308, or .300 win mag?
Good Luck with it.


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 27, 2011)

I think you can go with a .308 or I know it's not on your list but a 7mm-08 is good to. I like the recoil on both rifles(not to hard). I will also recommend you go with good ammo, do not buy the cheapest you can find unless you find a good grade ammo for a heck of a deal.Are you buying your first deer rifle? Are you looking for a good all around for deer,Varmint,target, and all around shooting fun? Reason I ask is my first time buying I went through all the questions and ended up with a Savage 110 30-06 and I love it. I also own a Remington .243 and .223 and love both of them.


----------



## wrestler (Nov 27, 2011)

yeah it'd be my first centerfire rifle.
I have a Mav 88 12 gaand a ruger 10-22 but wanted a rifle.
im thinking about a handi-rifle.
and I'd want it to be fun to shoot, but for plinking, I love my 10-22.

The .243 was my first idea because it is fast, flat shooting, wouldn't destroy a yote hide, and (with proper placement) take a deer or mid sized hawg.

with the .223 being my choice 2.


300 win mag is #3, just because... its a beast.



how about this? http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/53825-55.html


or this http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/89105-55.html


----------



## Philbow (Nov 27, 2011)

messermacher said:


> With no reloading then the best probability is the .223.
> Look at it this way:
> a. How many deer you gonna shoot per year?
> b. How many tree rats, coons, possums, yotes, fox, and crows you gonna shoot per year?
> ...


 
Only the coyotes are legal for centerfire rifles in Georgia. My vote for a deer/hog/coyote cartridge would be the 270 Win. in whatever model you like best.


----------



## wrestler (Nov 27, 2011)

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/60904-55.html hows this? I think it'd be better than that survival one.


----------



## wrestler (Nov 28, 2011)

but all in all, it boils down to...    .223 or .308 so?


----------



## RNC (Nov 28, 2011)

308win  .... an shoot the yotes with surplus fmj rounds and it wont blow out the hides ...


----------



## wrestler (Nov 28, 2011)

ahh, smart thinking! you sir deserve a high five. What kinda scope ya think for it?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 28, 2011)

Another vote for the .308!

It will do everything you want with off the shelf ammo at reasonable prices.


----------



## wrestler (Nov 28, 2011)

yep. i've been thinking bout that instead of 223. I'd enjoy a lil bit more knock down power


----------



## ryanh487 (Nov 28, 2011)

.308.  Unless you've spoiled yourself with fancy optics just get something with a scope mounted already. the savage axis package is a great rifle with a scope that will hold zero. that's all you need. next year you can ask for a nicer scope if you decide you want one, but i've never hunted with anything nicer than the bushnell that came on my 770 and i get along just fine.


----------



## ben300win (Nov 29, 2011)

Im gonna go against the grain and say the 300 win mag. You can hunt anything in North America and some other countries with it. Not cheap to shoot, but think 10-20 years into the future when you wanna go on a moose hunt or an Elk hunt. Sure the 270 and 308 will get it done, but the effective range of then fall way short of the 300 win mag. As far as bullets goes--get a nosler partition and it will go right thru most animals from most any angle to give you a good blood trail (if they move at all) and there will not be an enormous hole in the other side to deal with. You can shoot anything from 110 grain bullets up to 220 grain bullets out of the 300 win. That says it all right there. Good luck


----------



## Marietta Mike (Nov 29, 2011)

*308*

Over 30+ years I have owned and used all of the calibers you listed plus the very popular 30-06 that you didn't list. (I think you meant 243 instead of 234.) 

Based on my experience (others may be different) I found:

a) The 223 is too small for reliable, humane deer harvesting, but is awesome for economically shooting targets, crows, coyotes, and zombies.
b) The 243 is the happy medium but since the ammo costs as much as the 308 you might as well shoot the 308.
c) The 270 is a nice bullet, but if you're going to shoot a long action cartridge you may as well shoot 30-06 for the same cost. Or you might as well shoot 308 for similar ballistics with the benefits of shorter action plus more reloading data and flexibility if you choose to reload.
d) The 300 Win Mag is an awesome caliber but the recoil will put more of a hurting on you than the game you shoot with it over time. Ammo cost is also painful.
e) The 308 is the best all-around choice for me to shoot deer plus targets, hogs, coyotes and zombies at long range. I found the shorter cartridge gave me far less trouble than the 30-06 that I shot a ton.

I have sold and/or traded all of my former rifles to get down to two rifles. One is a bolt action 308 and the other a 5.56 (.223) AR-15. At present, I think that is all I will ever need.

But for 2012 I dream of getting one of these to blend the 308 into the AR platform: 
http://www.lwrci.com/p-120-repr.aspx

And if my 2012 dream doesn't come true then for 2013 if the 6.8 SPC ammo becomes affordable I will dream of having one of these in 6.8: 
http://www.lwrci.com/p-110-m6a3.aspx 

What I can't understand is how you can wait until next August.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 29, 2011)

.308, hands down.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 29, 2011)

Out of the rounds mentioned I'd go with a 270.


----------



## wrestler (Nov 29, 2011)

Marietta Mike said:


> Over 30+ years I have owned and used all of the calibers you listed plus the very popular 30-06 that you didn't list. (I think you meant 243 instead of 234.)
> 
> Based on my experience (others may be different) I found:
> 
> ...



August is because I Have summer jobs and its with birthday money and Christmas money... I must save up for it....


----------



## biker13 (Dec 4, 2011)

308 all you will ever need.


----------



## RNC (Dec 4, 2011)

Work extra hard and get a Leupold Optic like this one ...

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Leupold-Riflescope-Duplex-Reticle-VX-I-3-9x40/10966243?findingMethod=rr


----------



## DAWG FAN (Dec 6, 2011)

*caliber*

Id go with the .270 or 7mm-08.


----------



## daddy88 (Dec 6, 2011)

.308 i owne two 7mm-08 and love em, but the ammo runs the same as 7mm mag ammo talking 27.99 a box compared to 14-15 $ a box for 308 , and the the winchester power points in the silver box!!!!! 223 and 243 x2 on the bullet rounds in 270 and 30-06 done great, same ammo in 243 almost cost me a frezzer doe?


----------



## golffreak (Dec 17, 2011)

Replace the 7 in .270 with an 8 and you will have the perfect deer gun.


----------



## burkehunter (Dec 17, 2011)

I have been debating the same question but shortly narrowed down to .308 because of ammo price and selection.  It will be all the gun I need and now I am looking for the right rifle for it to be chambered in.


----------



## germag (Dec 17, 2011)

another vote for .308 Win


----------



## southernforce7 (May 10, 2012)

I say 243. I shoot a cheap, savage 243 model 110, the older ones. I can hit a 2  inch group at 220 yards everytime i shoot, with factory winchester grey box 100 gr ammo. it has great knockdown power for the small caliber as well. I've never shot a yote with it, but have never had a deer run further than 35 yards


----------



## joedublin (May 18, 2012)

Check out the .243 and the 7mm08....both are perfect for what you're lookin' for !


----------



## aragorn1 (May 18, 2012)

.308 win


----------



## westcobbdog (May 19, 2012)

.270 or .30.06, both versatile.


----------



## REDNECK1 (May 19, 2012)

.308 is all you will ever need.


----------



## DP308 (May 19, 2012)

25/06 good for deer and yotes


----------



## Fuller (May 27, 2012)

.308


----------



## deepfryit (May 27, 2012)

my .02 cents would be to find a top grade "used rifle" ( rem 700,win 70.,  BAR ect..) rather than purchase a wal mart grade production rifle...trust me ,there not the same.  remember also you can buy .30 06 , .243 ,.308 bullets at most gas stations around the country were theres hunting around. the 7mm-08, 25 06 and others might be a bit harder to fing in a pinch.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 31, 2012)

.308 or .260(even though not on your list.)


----------



## gsuchevy (Jun 12, 2012)

The .308 or .270 are the best for your purposes.  The .270 you can get varmit rounds for that will not tear up the hide on a coyote but can use and expanding round to take down deer or hogs.  The price of both are similar and both have ammo available pretty much anywhere.  The .308 could use a FMJ to hunt coyotes and not tear up the hide.  And I agree save up and get Leupold scope you won't regret it.


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 12, 2012)

.308


----------



## biker13 (Jun 12, 2012)

308 308 308 308 150 grain soft points,find one your gum likes


----------



## donald-f (Jun 13, 2012)

I vote for the 270. Ammo available most everywhere.


----------



## jnorton (Jun 13, 2012)

.270 winchester.


----------



## Marty55 (Jun 18, 2012)

30-06, bullets from 110 to 220 grains, good for anything from plinking to deer/hogs/black bears - also check out your local pawn shops, I've bought lots of great guns in them at very good prices


----------

